# Wieso Grinden nicht schlecht ist.



## Psymaty (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Buffed Comm. 

Ich lese immer wieder das viele Grinden und stupides Mob klopfen blöd finden. (Questen ist Grinden in 99% der fälle)
Ich komme von HdRO und bin es eigentlich auch gewohnt zu questen.

Nun Ich meine Frau und mein Sohn sind immer zu Dritt unterwegs. Wir questen ganz normal und machen auch die Gruppen Quest zu Dritt (Sind Gladiator, Assasine und Kantor). Wir klopfen alles auf dem weg dahin und wieder zurück um und wenn es keine Quests mehr gibt machen wir die wiederholbaren Quests bis wir 1-2 Level höher sind. 

Klar das ist nicht jeden seins Stunden lang dumm Mobs klopfen, aber jetzt zähl ich mal die Vorteile auf.

1. Jeder von uns hat bestes Equip für unseren Levelbereich.
2. Wenn wir was finden das keiner brauchen kann wird zum Billig Preis im AH verkauft und der Gewinn geteilt
3. Jeder von uns hat knapp 2 Mio. Kinah (nur von verkauf was bei den Mobs abfällt und was im AH verkauft wird)
4. Man kann sich während dem Grinden super unterhalten und Spaß haben.

Ganz allein Grinden ist blöd aber wenn man 3-4 leute oder noch besser Freunde oder Familie dabei hat ist Grinden das Lukrativste Geschäft in Aion.

Wer also wieder mal sagt Grinden ist kacke der soll sich ein paar leute suchen und ein zwei stunden Grinden gehn. Man wird überrascht sein wie viel Spaß man haben kann als sich frustriert von ein zum anderen Level hoch zu zwingen.


----------



## Norjena (5. Oktober 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> Nun Ich meine Frau und mein Sohn sind immer zu Dritt unterwegs.



Der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ihh Ahh.

Hm, ja du hast Recht, ich sehe es ähnlich, grinde aber meist alleine, so kann ich mir meine Qeusts selbst machen, ich hau die Mobs, die mir sympathisch sind (oder eben nicht), und muss nich dauernd für irgendwelche Qeustgeber im Kreis laufen und Parfüm suchen etc.

Normal nehme ich alle Qeusts an, und mach die welche sich auf meinem Weg befinden.


----------



## AemJaY (5. Oktober 2009)

yo Ich grinde meist in der Gruppe, kam noch ned oft vor aber wird immer mehr.
Als Kleri ist es hald ned ganz so einfach alleine.
Aber gerade im Krall gibt es immer Gruppen die ein Kleri gerne minehmen.
Daher ist es natürlich einfach für mich. Und wie du sagst, Items gibt es auch ziemlich oft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorbszn (5. Oktober 2009)

in meiner zivi zeit wurden wir zivis mal dazu verdonnert mehrere hundert briefe zu frankieren etc....hatten dank kaffee und radio ne menge spaß an dem tag. das liegt einfach daran, dass alles in gesellschaft mehr spaß macht. deswegen ist briefe frankieren aber trotzdem nicht mein lieblingshobby.

die genannten vorteile des grindens kannst du 1zu1 auch aufs questen/ low-level-pvp (falls vorhanden) übertragen...und questen ist nicht grinden: questen hebt das simple töten von monstern in eine rahmenhandlung. wenn man die questtexte nicht liest und nur schnell dahin geht wo die mobs für die quest sind um diese zu töten, bekommt davon natürlich nichts mit. und das die quests in MMOs immer so simpel und nach dem selben schema ablaufen, liegt nicht am Konzept "Questen" selbst, sondern an den einfallslosen entwicklern.


----------



## ikarus275 (5. Oktober 2009)

was für eine erkenntnis des TE..

monotone arbeit macht alleine keinen spaß, aber mit mehreren, während man der tätigeit nur nebenbei nachgeht.. wow


----------



## Feuerwirbel (5. Oktober 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> was für eine erkenntnis des TE..
> 
> monotone arbeit macht alleine keinen spaß, aber mit mehreren, während man der tätigeit nur nebenbei nachgeht.. wow


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist halt der eigentliche sinn eines MMORPG


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab samstag auch von 22 auf 23 gegrindet, weil ich kB auf Eltnen hatte und in Theombos es keine gscheiten quests mehr gab.
hab dadurch eq, Kiina und spaß gewonnen.
Da es für den Kantor eh keine gscheiten Questbelohnungen gibt ( von wegen Stab und so oder Kette ohne Magicboost.... echt ne frechheit ), hab ich einfach ma gedacht, da muss doch was droppen ^^.
Am ende hatte ich doch keinen neuen Stab, aber n sehr gutes Sec eq ( Kolben+Schild ) und ohne ende Manastones ^^

Ich werd des öfteren Grinden.
Is zwar teilweise echt laaangweilig, aber im Abyss wird das bestimmt spannender ;D

mfg Terror


----------



## lausebengel08 (5. Oktober 2009)

versuchst du dir gerade das spiel schön zu reden? 
wenn ich mir das so durchlesen glaube ich das fast 

du kommst von HDRO? dund jetzt spielst du AION uii ohne worte
bei den toll gemachten quests und schön zu lesenden questtexten bist du ja in Aion genau richtig.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Oktober 2009)

Da entspricht aber jemand seinem Namen...
Der TE hat durchaus Recht, mir macht Grinden teils sogar mehr Spaß als das ach so hoch gepriesene Questen. Warum? Ich hasse elend lange Laufwege.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Oktober 2009)

die meisten aion quests kannste ehh in die tonne treten..wenn man mit 20 verschiedenen personen quasseln muss die über die ganze welt verstreut sind um dafür dann lächerliche ep und ne billige belohnung zu bekommen..naja naja..dann doch lieber grinden xD


----------



## lausebengel08 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> die meisten aion quests kannste ehh in die tonne treten..wenn man mit 20 verschiedenen personen quasseln muss die über die ganze welt verstreut sind um dafür dann lächerliche ep und ne billige belohnung zu bekommen..naja naja..dann doch lieber grinden xD



oh man was für ein tolles spiel aion doch ist wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (5. Oktober 2009)

lausebengel08 schrieb:


> oh man was für ein tolles spiel aion doch ist wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja es ist ebend nen asiatischens mmorpg...


----------



## Stancer (5. Oktober 2009)

Kann auch nur zustimmen. Ich erinner mich an die Daoc Levelzeit, TS wurde noch kaum genutzt, also hat man gechattet. Nach jedem Pull hiess es 2-3min warten für Mana/TP Reg und ich erinner mich nur positiv an diese Zeit und Daoc war damals Grinden pur.

Man hat über alles mögliche geredet und die Spieler wuchsen zusammen.

Ich hab grinden damals nie als stupide oder lästig empfunden. Das war eine wunderbare Zeit !

DAS und einzig allein DAS ist der Grund warum die Communitys in Daoc und Everquest so stark zusammen hielten. Egal wen man in Gruppe einlud, man kannte ihn. Sowas schweisste zusammen !


----------



## lausebengel08 (5. Oktober 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> naja es ist ebend nen asiatischens mmorpg...



ja wofür extra monate vorher gesagt worte wir haben für europ ganz tolle 2500 Quests eingebaut 
nur für euch uii Wahnsinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Oktober 2009)

Hört halt auf mit dem Käse.
Jeder der will kann komplett durchquesten, er muss nur alle Quests mitnehmen.
Davon abgesehen ist Grinden Hauptbestandteil eines jeden MMORPG, ob nun in DERBÖSEWOLFHATMEINEPUPPEGESTOHLENROTTEDIESEWÖLFEAUS-Quests verpackt oder ob ich die Viecher ohne Zusammenhang abschlachte. Und selbst in so questlastigen MMOs wie WoW, dass ihr bestimmt ganz toll findet, ist grinden als Levelmethode schneller als Questen. Erstaunlich, wa?
Ich kann dieses Ist-halt-n-Asiagrinder nicht mehr hören, weils schlicht absoluter Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## lausebengel08 (5. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Kann auch nur zustimmen. Ich erinner mich an die Daoc Levelzeit, TS wurde noch kaum genutzt, also hat man gechattet. Nach jedem Pull hiess es 2-3min warten für Mana/TP Reg und ich erinner mich nur positiv an diese Zeit und Daoc war damals Grinden pur.
> 
> Man hat über alles mögliche geredet und die Spieler wuchsen zusammen.
> 
> Ich hab grinden damals nie als stupide oder lästig empfunden. Das war eine wunderbare Zeit !



löl Daoc in einen atemzug mit aion zu vergleichen ist schon mehr als bösse


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Oktober 2009)

lausebengel08 schrieb:


> oh man was für ein tolles spiel aion doch ist wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap..aion ist schon ein hammer spiel..ich bleib aufjedenfall dabei..nur weil die meisten quests nicht berauchend sind, bricht es sich dadurch noch lange nicht das genick..es gibt immernoch gute, richtig knackige quests mit viel ep und hammer belohnung..die aber ein "casual noob player" ehr nicht machen wird...abgesehen davon ist das questen nicht das hauptbestandteil des spiels von dessen ist mir das auch scheiß egal..man muss sich erstmal anschauen wie das endgame denn nu so aussieht..wenn ich auf lvl50 mit ner low rate an quests kommen muss..verkrafte ich das ganz gut..wenn mich das endgame lange bei laune hällt..abgesehen davon..wenn man in aion lvl50 geworden ist, dann kann man schon was von sich behaupten xD


----------



## Thoriumobi (5. Oktober 2009)

"Ey du Nup, ich grrrinde hier! Haub ap!"


----------



## Thundan (5. Oktober 2009)

lausebengel08 schrieb:


> löl Daoc in einen atemzug mit aion zu vergleichen ist schon mehr als bösse



Wo bitte wurde in dem Text AION mit DAoC verglichen? Es wurde sich jeglich zu dem Leveln bei DAoC geäußert. Und der Aussage kann ich 100% zustimmen. Lag vielleicht auch daran das die Server, auch am Anfang, nicht so sonderlich überfüllt waren wie bei WoW. Oder zumindest nicht so voll. Aber zum Schluss, kam zumindest bei uns, auch noch das IRC dazu, und man kannte sogar schon die Leute recht gut, die man täglich im RvR/BG vermöbelt hat, bzw die einen vermöbelt haben. Das ist auch eine Sache die ich bei allen anderen MMOs, bzw die ich gespielt oder angespielt habe, vermisse. Dieses Persönliche.

lg, Thundan


----------



## advanced08 (5. Oktober 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Comm.
> 
> Ich lese immer wieder das viele Grinden und stupides Mob klopfen blöd finden. (Questen ist Grinden in 99% der fälle)
> 
> ...



ja in der tat es ist grinden aber wird mit bonus xp belohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu1 naja dropluck find ich hab rund 6 lvl gegrindet und es ist sehr selten was grünes gedroppt ._.

zu 2 /sign

zu 3 /sign

zu 4 wenn man eine nette grp hat ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (5. Oktober 2009)

Thundan schrieb:


> Wo bitte wurde in dem Text AION mit DAoC verglichen? Es wurde sich jeglich zu dem Leveln bei DAoC geäußert. Und der Aussage kann ich 100% zustimmen. Lag vielleicht auch daran das die Server, auch am Anfang, nicht so sonderlich überfüllt waren wie bei WoW. Oder zumindest nicht so voll. Aber zum Schluss, kam zumindest bei uns, auch noch das IRC dazu, und man kannte sogar schon die Leute recht gut, die man täglich im RvR/BG vermöbelt hat, bzw die einen vermöbelt haben. Das ist auch eine Sache die ich bei allen anderen MMOs, bzw die ich gespielt oder angespielt habe, vermisse. Dieses Persönliche.
> 
> lg, Thundan



Jau, das war noch was. Da hast du dir an nem Keep 2-3 Std ne gigantische Schlacht geliefert und dann 10min später schrieb jemand im Gildenforum : "Hey, habt uns ja ziemlich platt gemacht da, super Kampf, nächstes mal seid ihr dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## monthy (5. Oktober 2009)

Naja der größte Vorteil bei Quests ist, dass ab und an ein Titel abfällt.  

Ich grinde allerdings auch öfter. Alleine die Kinah und Items dabei sind Goldwert. Wobei das als Kleriker natürlich nicht wirklich spannend ist.

Mfg


----------



## Grimmjow19 (5. Oktober 2009)

ich grinde auch macht laune :x


----------



## ArminFRA (5. Oktober 2009)

lausebengel08 schrieb:


> ja wofür extra monate vorher gesagt worte wir haben für europ ganz tolle 2500 Quests eingebaut
> nur für euch uii Wahnsinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, warn 25 Quests, jede davon 100x wiederholbar, also 2500 Quests.

Extra für die Europäer.


Dabei hätts den Aufwand gar ned gebraucht, wir grinden doch lieber, Laufwege und so....


Ausserdem hat man so mal wieder Kontakt zur eigenen Familie, seit Oma unsrer Grindlegion gejoined ist, machts richtig tolle Gaudi.

Also alles Top.


----------



## Acuria (5. Oktober 2009)

Ihr sitzt also alle 3 vorm Rechner und Grindet euch einen ab ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










Wusste garnicht das ein Familienleben so locker sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*schmunzel*


----------



## ArminFRA (5. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das ein Familienleben so locker sein kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hartz 4 machts möglich ;-)))


----------



## robsenq (5. Oktober 2009)

lausebengel08 schrieb:


> ja wofür extra monate vorher gesagt worte wir haben für europ ganz tolle 2500 Quests eingebaut
> nur für euch uii Wahnsinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als ob du nicht vorher gewusst hast dass Aion ein Grinder ist. Falls nicht, go WoW
/e: ArminFRA... troll bitte weiter im wow forum rum, thx.


----------



## Linkin~ (5. Oktober 2009)

Finde ich super das eine Gilde mit der Zeit geht. Ich glaube das ein Großteil der jugendlichen Aion Zocker definitiv kein aktives Familienleben hat, wie es beim Threadersteller der Fall ist. Diese Familie macht immerhin eine Menge der Zeit was zusammen, es muss nicht immer der selbe, konserverative und veraltete scheiß a la in den Zoo gehen sein, auf den ein 16 Jähriger eh keinen Bock hat.


----------



## Sin (5. Oktober 2009)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Finde ich super das eine Gilde mit der Zeit geht. Ich glaube das ein Großteil der jugendlichen Aion Zocker definitiv kein aktives Familienleben hat, wie es beim Threadersteller der Fall ist. Diese Familie macht immerhin eine Menge der Zeit was zusammen, es muss nicht immer der selbe, konserverative und veraltete scheiß a la in den Zoo gehen sein, auf den ein 16 Jähriger eh keinen Bock hat.



Ich bin 26 und finde Zoos toll. Pinguine, Eisbären, Elefanten... is doch toll


----------



## Andrúslas (5. Oktober 2009)

> Ich bin 26 und finde Zoos toll. Pinguine, Eisbären, Elefanten... is doch toll




.....


not!


----------



## Seph018 (5. Oktober 2009)

Zoose rocken !!!


----------



## Zadig (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich grinde ganz gerne. Ich habe da schön Zeit auch noch nebenher mir einige Hörspiele reinzuziehen ^^.


----------



## Rotel (5. Oktober 2009)

Mir macht grinden viel Spass. Beinahe soviel wie stundenlang Aether und Lebenskraftgewinnung zu ziehen ...  ...   ... oder so!


----------



## gorbszn (5. Oktober 2009)

das lustige is das man das wort "grinden" auch durch "questen" ersetzen könnte und es würde der selbe spaß bei rauskommen, außer man steht auf stundenlange repetitive fließbandarbeit. aber das ultra komplexe quest design in arion würde dann ja die kommunikation zerstören...wodurch der familienfreundliche aspekt verloren gehen würde

ich finde man sollte aion bei den familienberatungsstellen verteilen um den ganzen zerrütteten familien in deutschland zu helfen.


----------



## Psymaty (5. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Hartz 4 machts möglich ;-)))


LOL 
1. Hartz 4 Gibts in Österreich nicht^^
2. Geld probleme kenne ich nicht und werde ich allen anschein auch nie kennen.
3. Sei nicht traurig das du allein spielen musst.

Mfg


----------



## evalux (6. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ihr sitzt also alle 3 vorm Rechner und Grindet euch einen ab ja?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was isn eigentlich grinden ?? Will das jetz auch können, wenn das so geil is...


----------



## Skargork (6. Oktober 2009)

War das ne erst zu nehmende Frage, beantworte sie einfach mal ^^ grinden ist das einfache abgrasen von möbsen zwecks eps, quasi einfach blödes eps farmen durch töten.


----------



## Stancer (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja wir haben gestern im Abyss "gegrindet" sprich rumgeflogen und uns mit den Elyos geprügelt. Langweilig war das irgendwie zu keiner Zeit.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem ist auch PvP eigentlich nur ne Form des Grindens, denn man macht ja immer das gleiche und kriegt nur Abysspunkte und für die richtig guten Items muss man lange lange lange grinden. 400.000 Abysspunkte für ein einzelnes Setteil ist noch günstig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ComPoti (6. Oktober 2009)

Da hätte ich mal eine tolle Idee für ein Projekt. WoW von 1 auf 80 durch grinden, ohne Abschluß auch nur einer einzigen Quest. Ich denke das dürfte ohne Probleme machbar sein und es würde den Leuten, die auf Asia-Grinder schimpfen und auf Quests schwören, gehörig den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen ^^

Also mich stört das stumpfe töten von Mobs bei Aion überhaupt nicht und bin weiterhin mehr als begeistert von diesem Spiel, denn da gehört einfach mehr dazu als nur dumm zwei Tasten zu drücken und Epics zu looten. Vor allem macht das spielen in der Gruppe und die Erarbeitung der Klassenmechanik (in meinem Fall Assassin, alleine die Pattern-Mechanik ist schon mehr als interessant) wieder richtig Spaß. Diese Freude am Spiel habe ich wirklich schon lange vermisst :-)

Wenn ich dann mal max Level erreicht habe, dann denk ich noch mal über "World of Grindcraft" nach, die Idee gefällt mir. Ich glaube das hat eh noch keiner gemacht  ^^


----------



## Stancer (6. Oktober 2009)

ComPoti schrieb:


> Da hätte ich mal eine tolle Idee für ein Projekt. WoW von 1 auf 80 durch grinden, ohne Abschluß auch nur einer einzigen Quest. Ich denke das dürfte ohne Probleme machbar sein und es würde den Leuten, die auf Asia-Grinder schimpfen und auf Quests schwören, gehörig den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen ^^
> 
> Also mich stört das stumpfe töten von Mobs bei Aion überhaupt nicht und bin weiterhin mehr als begeistert von diesem Spiel, denn da gehört einfach mehr dazu als nur dumm zwei Tasten zu drücken und Epics zu looten. Vor allem macht das spielen in der Gruppe und die Erarbeitung der Klassenmechanik (in meinem Fall Assassin, alleine die Pattern-Mechanik ist schon mehr als interessant) wieder richtig Spaß. Diese Freude am Spiel habe ich wirklich schon lange vermisst :-)
> 
> Wenn ich dann mal max Level erreicht habe, dann denk ich noch mal über "World of Grindcraft" nach, die Idee gefällt mir. Ich glaube das hat eh noch keiner gemacht  ^^



Gab es doch schon, Ergebnis war doch innerhalb von weniger als 48 Std oder so auf Leel 80 !

Man questet in WoW vielleicht bis 80 (zumindest ist es möglich) aber danach geht ja das pure Grinden los. Immer wieder die selbe Instanz und und und. Geht man das erste mal in eine Instanz oder an einen neuen Boss, ist es sicher noch spannend aber damals als ich MC geraidet habe kam nach dem 2. Ragna down eine extreme monotonie auf. Immer das gleiche, stupide, bis jeder sein Set zusammen hat.
Ab max Level unterscheidet sich WoW in keinster Weise von den so bösen "Asia Grindern", wobei ich glaube das es sowas wie nen Asia-Grinder gar nicht gibt. Es gibt nur MMORPG, bei den einen geht es flott voran, bei den anderen langsam !


----------



## ComPoti (6. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Gab es doch schon, Ergebnis war doch innerhalb von weniger als 48 Std oder so auf Leel 80 !



Schade, das wars dann wohl mit dem Vorhaben.
Wobei das irgendwie interessant ist, mit grinden kommt man auch in WoW doch deutlich schneller ans Ziel als mit Questen ^^


----------



## Bes1 (6. Oktober 2009)

oh man das ewige grind geflame...ich bekomme da immer so tolle angebote ingame....lvl 1-50 only drölfundzwanzig euro. Also jeder der kein bock zu grinden hat oder die quest dumm findet nutzt es. Dann seit ihr 50 und könnt euch besser konzentrieren euren char richtig imba, overpowered zu machen.


----------



## Stancer (6. Oktober 2009)

Bes1 schrieb:


> oh man das ewige grind geflame...ich bekomme da immer so tolle angebote ingame....lvl 1-50 only drölfundzwanzig euro. Also jeder der kein bock zu grinden hat oder die quest dumm findet nutzt es. Dann seit ihr 50 und könnt euch besser konzentrieren euren char richtig imba, overpowered zu machen.



Glaub der Kurs steht bei 298€ aber wer das nutzt tickt eh nicht mehr richtig. Das ist als wenn ich mir nen Motorrad kaufe um zuzuschauen wie jemand damit fährt.

Nun kommen natürlich die ganzen : "Aber so spare ich Zeit"-Sager. Sry, aber ein MMORPG ist eine Beschäftigung und keine Arbeit. Wem Leveln usw. keinen Spass macht, der sollte etwas anderes spielen. 

Die ganzen Aussagen kriegt man ja von den Goldkäufern auch immer. "Ich zahle 10€ und kann mir das Item direkt leisten anstatt 2 Monate drauf zu sparen." Wer solche Aussagen von sich gibt zu dem kann man nur sagen "Glückwunsch, du hast nicht das geringste Gefühl für den Wert von Geld" oder stellt ihr auch jemanden an, der für euch zur Arbeit geht und dort eure Arbeit erledigt ?
Das ist eine "Ich will alles sofort und hab bisher auch immer alles sofort bekommen"-Mentalität. Was es heisst für ein Ziel zu arbeiten kennen diese Leute überhaupt nicht.
Es gibt einen Spruch, der dazu ganz gut passt und der heisst "Der Weg ist das Ziel" und so spiele ich auch. Ich geniesse jede Minute im Spiel und seh es nicht als Arbeit an, sondern eben als Freizeitbeschäftigung und Unterhaltung. Wer ein MMORPG als "Arbeit" ansieht, sollte dringend mit dem Spiel aufhören.


----------



## gorbszn (6. Oktober 2009)

ComPoti schrieb:


> Da hätte ich mal eine tolle Idee für ein Projekt. WoW von 1 auf 80 durch grinden, ohne Abschluß auch nur einer einzigen Quest. Ich denke das dürfte ohne Probleme machbar sein und es würde den Leuten, die auf Asia-Grinder schimpfen und auf Quests schwören, gehörig den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen ^^



ma abgesehen davon, dass nich jeder aion kritiker ein wow zocker ist: Was für eine bescheuerte Argumentation xD

du kannst jedes spiel durchgrinden, solange es mobs gibt die xp geben. bitte gehirn einschalten!

es geht darum einen alternativen levelweg anzubieten....content für leute die grinden mögen is durch mobs so oder so da.


----------



## pulla_man (6. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses Ist-halt-n-Asiagrinder nicht mehr hören, weils schlicht absoluter Schwachsinn ist.



ist es aber nun mal. frag mal paar leute die über 40 sind, und da haste ncoh nicht mal die hälfte deiner benötigten exp zum max level. die haste bei 44-46 glaube.


----------



## Frostnova (6. Oktober 2009)

wer grinden nicht mag, sollte spiele wie z.b. eve spielen. oder aber die schlümpfe, tetris, maumau usw......
weder nc-soft noch blizz oder ähnliche sind verantwortlich dafür, was ihr im spiel macht. sie stellen es nur zur verfügung.
die meissten aber (wenig bis gar nix im leben geleistet, weder haare am sack noch verstand im gehirn) hacken auf ihnen herum, weil sie nicht wissen was sie mit ihrer freizeit machen sollen. frei nach dem motto "ich bin nix, ich kann nix, aber im flamen und dumm daherreden bin ich der beste"

ich bin auch nicht unbeding ein freund des fröhlichen grindens aber es gibt tage da mache ich es richtig gerne an anderen wiederum weniger; dann mach ich halt was anderes.


----------



## Apocalyptica (6. Oktober 2009)

es gibt doch nix schöneres als gemütlich im ts zu reden während man den ganzen abend mit diesen leutet bc's grindet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (6. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Hartz 4 machts möglich ;-)))



du kennst die leute doch garnicht also lass solche dummen bemerkungen ...

man kann arbeiten schule etc und am abend paar stunden zocken ... ich finde das eher lobenswert nicht überall gibt es das wo alle zusammen sitzen und bissien daddeln !

und auserdem finde es ehrlichgesagt sogar witzig wenn ich mir vorstelle mit meiner schwester mal ne runde zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da würde ich aber eher verrückt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceset (6. Oktober 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ist es aber nun mal. frag mal paar leute die über 40 sind, und da haste ncoh nicht mal die hälfte deiner benötigten exp zum max level. die haste bei 44-46 glaube.



Wer nach 18 bzw. 11 Spieltagen schon lvl 40 ist hat offensichtlich *unglaublich lange* grinden müssen....

Wer vor der Masse weglevelt ist eh selber schuld, wenn er große Teile des contents wie Instanzen und Gruppenquests nicht nutzen kann, weil er keine Mitspieler findet.
Ich bin derzeit lvl 27  und mache ein halbes Level mit einmal Nochsana, dazu ein paar Quests, eine Stunde Sammelskill pushen (Mobs dabei töten statt umgehen), anschließend neben Hausarbeit/Kochen/Essen noch eine Stunde craften und zur guten Nacht ein paar Täubchen im Abyss rupfen und schon ist das Level voll.


----------



## Bläcky2 (6. Oktober 2009)

Es ist ja schön das euch grinden soviel spaß macht , nur sollte den leuten die so ein spiel spielen selber überlassen bleiben wie sie das maximal level erreichen... In Aion bin ich nunmal gezwungen stupide mobs zu kloppen, was ja grade in aion in zeit ausartet da man mobs nicht einfach mal im schlaf umboxt (was ich sehr positiv finde) .

Aion ist im grunde ein super spiel geworden , nur ich hatte ich echt nicht erwartet das ich ab stufe 21/22 fast nur noch grinden muss... wenn ich in ein neues gebiet komme und in einem lager mal grade 3 quests annehmen kann wovon 2 wiederholbare quests sind ist es einfach arm ! Wofür wurde denn angepriesen das das spiel auf westliche verhältnisse angepaßt wird und auch haufen neue quest eingefügt wurden...

Wem grinden spaß macht der soll es machen , aber es gibt nunmal auch genug leute die andere levelmethoden bevorzugen so wie mich. Ich habe nun schon soviele mmos ausprobiert , bei jedem hatte ich genug zu tun (klar mußte man vielleicht auch mal nee stunde mobs kloppen aber nicht stundenlang) nur sind die spiele dafür dann an anderen stellen total gescheitert... 

Es ist einfach traurig weil es nunmal endlich mal ein spiel ist das super läuft , mir keine bugs aufgefallen sind , ein tolles kampfsystem besitzt , eine nette athmosphäre bietet usw... aber dafür beim levelsystem so versagt... Wieso es nicht ähnlich wie in warhammer machen ? Da gab es genug quests (auch viele sehr witzige quests) , puplic quests (ja ich weiß ist auch nur grinden aber immerhin mit einem ziel und netten belohnungen + erfolge) , pvp leveln ! (wieso hat man das nicht in aion eingeführt ?!) oder einfach durch erkunden . 

Es hätte so schön werden können... ich werd aber aufjedenfall aion weiter im auge behalten aber im moment ist auf stufe 24 für mich schluss .


----------



## SARodiRIEL (6. Oktober 2009)

Bläcky schrieb:


> Es ist ja schön das euch grinden soviel spaß macht , nur sollte den leuten die so ein spiel spielen selber überlassen bleiben wie sie das maximal level erreichen... In Aion bin ich nunmal gezwungen stupide mobs zu kloppen, was ja grade in aion in zeit ausartet da man mobs nicht einfach mal im schlaf umboxt (was ich sehr positiv finde) .
> 
> Aion ist im grunde ein super spiel geworden , nur ich hatte ich echt nicht erwartet das ich ab stufe 21/22 fast nur noch grinden muss...
> 
> Es hätte so schön werden können... ich werd aber aufjedenfall aion weiter im auge behalten aber im moment ist auf stufe 24 für mich schluss .



LoL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube schonmal geschrieben: die meisten Leute sind einfach zu blind um die Quests zu finden. Man muss halt eben auch mal ein bissel in der Welt rumschauen, dann findet man auch was. Ich bin jetzt über 30 und grinden tu ich in etwa genauso viel wie in WoW: nur zum Geld verdienen die wiederholbaren Quests machen. (Ist im prinzip wie Dailies, nur das man sie eben öfter als einmal am Tag machen darf) Ansonsten hab ich ein prall gefülltes Questlog, mache Instanzen (für XP) und verkloppe Asmos, a gibts alle 10 Stück auch immer nen netten XP-boost. Ich glaube es grinden nur deshalb so viele weil es einfach am schnellsten geht, und WoWler (viele die jetzt Aion spielen, waren es früher) leveln nunmal nicht gern. Solange es also keinen "klick-4-50"-Button gibt, oder die Levelzeit wie bei WoW auf ein minimum verkürzt wird, grinden die Herrschaften eben.

Und zu dem Quest-text Rahmenhandlungsgeschwätz: Welcher WoWler liest denn heutzutage noch Questtexte? Das ist alles Zeit die vom Leveln abgeht, also schnell wegklicken, und was dann folgt ist: -richtig, "grinden"...


----------



## HMC-Pretender (7. Oktober 2009)

Dass die Quests schlecht sind bedeutet nicht, dass Grinden gut ist, sondern erstmal nur dass die Quests schlecht sind.


----------



## totti1504 (7. Oktober 2009)

hi,
ich muss wohl was falsch machen!

Gerade von lvl 24 1/2 auf 25 hab ich ein wenig gegrindet aber auch nur weil ich auf einige Quest keine lust hatte.
Mein Questlog ist die ganze Zeit voll und damit meine ich nicht die wiederholbaren.....Hab immer neu Quest und davon gibts echt ne Menge^^

Ach ja,bin jetzt 29 und kann keine neue Quest mehr annehmen,da log voll ist.....ich muss wohl etwas falsch machen^^

Ach und zu den ep bei quest´s

wow: wenig ep für mobs---->viel für quest abschließen
Aion: viel ep für mobs------->wenig ep

Also,irgendwie kommt bei mir immer das gleich raus.

Tja und nochmal etwas zu wow....WoW Classic....Wißt ihr noch,wielange ihr stumpf auf mobs klopfen musstet um irgendwo ehrfürchtig zu werden^^oder den tiger aus winterspring
Aber das ist ja was anderes..verstehe..^^

mfg


----------



## AemJaY (7. Oktober 2009)

bin jetzt lvl 20 *freu*
gegrindet hab ich nur einmal kurz, lag aber ned an Quest mangel sondern weil ich spass ahtte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In ner gruppe versteht sich.


----------



## ArminFRA (7. Oktober 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> bin jetzt lvl 20 *freu*





Dann haste den schönen Teil des Games jetzt hinter Dir. 


Grindest Du schon oder lebst Du noch?


----------



## Rygel (7. Oktober 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> Ich lese immer wieder das viele Grinden und stupides Mob klopfen blöd finden. (Questen ist Grinden in 99% der fälle)
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



leute ihr redet euch hier die langeweile schön! questen ist grinden *mit belohung*! stumpfes gegnerklopfen ist frustrierend und lahm. zu zweit sicher etwas spaßiger aber immernoch muffige beschäftigungstherapie. ne familie oder 17 freunde kann man nicht herzaubern und wer will schon seine zeit mit fremden im TS verbringen?! ich spiele aion auch zu zweit und klar kann man sich nebenbei nett unterhalten aber das ändert nichts daran dass das ne dumme form der beschäftigung ist! hier bräuchte man im grunde nur ein paar mehr quests einzufügen ("töte 19 x ..."), ein wenig kinah als belohnung spendieren und gut ist. bis lvl 50 möchte ich ganz sicher nicht immer und immer wieder anhalten müssen um mit dem lvl der Qs gleichziehen zu können.


----------



## Stancer (7. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Dann haste den schönen Teil des Games jetzt hinter Dir.
> 
> 
> Grindest Du schon oder lebst Du noch?



Du hast deinen Acc doch gekündigt und laut deinen Aussagen noch nicht einmal bis Level 30 gespielt. Wie willst du dann bitte beurteilen, das das Spiel ab Level 20 oder 30 weniger Spass macht ?

Ich bin Level 27 und bisher gabs für mich nicht eine Spassbremse. Eher frage ich mich wie ich die 2-3 Std am Tag nutzen soll, die ich Abends habe. Sammeln ? Craften ? PvP ? Questen ? Instanzen ? Oder einfach nur mit Gilde irgendwo abhängen ? Und ehe ich mich versehe ist der Tag schon wieder rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube eh, die Spieler die hier dauernd sagen "Ab 20 ists grinden pur und macht keinen Spass" sind Spieler die vor allem eins wollen : Schnell und einfach max Level erreichen. Sobald sich der EP Balken scheinbar nur noch langsam verändert empfinden diese Spieler es als Stress.
Ich selber achte noch nicht mal auf den EP Balken, sondern geniesse das Spiel und mach gerade das worauf ich Lust hab und plötzlich macht es "Ding"... Levelup.

Du hast mit Aion abgeschlossen, dir gefällt es nicht, ok aber schliess dann auch wirklich mit Aion ab und unterlass deine Trollversuche und lass jedem selber sich ein Urteil bilden. Vor allem von Bereichen von denen du keinerlei Ahnung hast !


----------



## Rygel (7. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich glaube eh, die Spieler die hier dauernd sagen "Ab 20 ists grinden pur und macht keinen Spass" sind Spieler die vor allem eins wollen : Schnell und einfach max Level erreichen. Sobald sich der EP Balken scheinbar nur noch langsam verändert empfinden diese Spieler es als Stress.



kannst du nicht wissen. ich empfinde es auch als ziemlich langwierig. die quests kann man ja gemütlich machen oder schnell, in jedem fall wird man sich danach an dem punkt wieder finden wo die Qs zu hoch werden und man erstmal ne runde stumpf kloppen muss um wieder up to date zu sein. dazu kommt dass man später erst alle drei level fähigkeitenbücher einsetzen kann. da können einem die level schon lang werden. wenn Qs da sind ist es schön und macht spaß und wenn nicht, dann nicht. ich finde es nicht zuviel verlangt wenn man sich als spieler wünscht nicht zu solchen ABMs angehalten zu sein, nur um wieder in den normalen spielfluss zu gelangen.


----------



## Bader1 (7. Oktober 2009)

"Tja und nochmal etwas zu wow....WoW Classic....Wißt ihr noch,wielange ihr stumpf auf mobs klopfen musstet um irgendwo ehrfürchtig zu werden^^oder den tiger aus winterspring
Aber das ist ja was anderes..verstehe^^"

Das geht ungefähr genau bis lvl 60, von 60 auf 70 sinds dann nur noch 50% von den Grinder Quests, in Nordend angekommen sinds ungefähr 40%, die anderen sind sehr abwechslungsreich und spaßig.
Und jetzt rate mal warum Blizz die Levelzeit von 1-60 verkürzen will, genau, weils ab da viel mehr Spass macht.

"Und zu dem Quest-text Rahmenhandlungsgeschwätz: Welcher WoWler liest denn heutzutage noch Questtexte? Das ist alles Zeit die vom Leveln abgeht, also schnell wegklicken, und was dann folgt ist: -richtig, "grinden"..."

In meiner Gilde lesen fast alle die Questtexte, mich eingeschlossen. 


mfg und viel Spass bei Aion, ich bleib bei WoW.


----------



## Apocalyptica (7. Oktober 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Und jetzt rate mal warum Blizz die Levelzeit von 1-60 verkürzen will, genau, weils ab da viel mehr Spass macht.


ich dachte die zeit wurde schon verkürzt o.O
oder wird das nochmal gemacht ?


----------



## Rygel (7. Oktober 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> "Tja und nochmal etwas zu wow....WoW Classic....Wißt ihr noch,wielange ihr stumpf auf mobs klopfen musstet um irgendwo ehrfürchtig zu werden^^oder den tiger aus winterspring
> Aber das ist ja was anderes..verstehe^^"



das IST was anderes. denn das sind/waren freiwillige dinge die man getan hat weil man irgendwelche items wollte oder cool darstehen wollte.
bei aion kommt man um die gelegentlichen grindpausen nicht herum um beim questen am ball bleiben zu können. das merkt man nicht erst auf dem max-lvl sondern schon ab lvl 11.

bei wow classic konnte man allein über questen und gelegentliche instanzbesuche damals easy 60 werden und hatte sogar noch Qs über (die man dann meist zur goldgewinnung noch gemacht hat).


----------



## Klaus76 (7. Oktober 2009)

du musst auf Level 11 grinden?? Ich bin Level 26 und mein Questlog ist zum Bersten voll, weiß garnicht, wo ich anfangen soll.

und ob nun das Grinden in Ruf farmen oder in Dailys verpackt ist oder nicht macht keinen Unterschied, Grinden ist Grinden, nur, warum sich die Leute hier aufregen und in dem anderen oft erwähnten MMO nicht, ist mir persönlich unverständlich, denn in Aion kann ich mir wenigstens den Spot aussuchen.

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (7. Oktober 2009)

bekommt man eigentlich noch viel ep wenn man zu dritt in eienr gruppe ist???


----------



## DukeDaDude (7. Oktober 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> Nun Ich meine Frau und mein Sohn sind immer zu Dritt unterwegs. Wir questen .....



/ironie on 

Die typische HartzIV Familie raidet immer gemeinsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie off

/flame on  ;-)


----- Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit 


/btt

AION ftw und btw GRINDEN suckt - is in A10n aber kein Problem für mich, da es eh viel zu lange dauert bis ich durch die Warteschlange durch bin, dass, ich sobal ich meine Chars nachts um 11 zur Auswahl habe, ich entweder zu müde bin oder keine lust mehr habe // nein ich fang keinen Neuen auf dem Neuen Server an ;-)


----------



## AemJaY (7. Oktober 2009)

also wir waren gestern als volle Gruppe im Krall unterwegs, gut ist ein Elite gebiet aber dennoch wir waren als Gruppe da.
Wir waren etwa 3h unterwegs. auch gewhypt lol hat aber spass gemacht.
Ich konnte da noch 3 Quests abschliessen (rest hatte ich schon) als ich da rein ging mit gruppe war ich kanpp über lvl 20.

Nach getaner Arbeit mit erledigen der 3 Qs hatte ich lvl 20 bis ca. 85% voll. Von daher ja gibt auch in Gruppe noch easy EP zwischen 400-3500EXp pro MOB je nach lvl und Elite oder non elite status.


----------



## ArminFRA (7. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du hast deinen Acc doch gekündigt und laut deinen Aussagen noch nicht einmal bis Level 30 gespielt. Wie willst du dann bitte beurteilen, das das Spiel ab Level 20 oder 30 weniger Spass macht ?



Ja meinen Char hat´s bei Lvl 22 beerdigt.



Stancer schrieb:


> ... sind Spieler die vor allem eins wollen : Schnell und einfach max Level erreichen. Sobald sich der EP Balken scheinbar nur noch langsam verändert empfinden diese Spieler es als Stress.
> Ich selber achte noch nicht mal auf den EP Balken, sondern geniesse das Spiel und mach gerade das worauf ich Lust hab und plötzlich macht es "Ding"... Levelup.



Ich wollte Action in Aion, einem angeblichen PvP-Spiel. Dachte die kriegen das von PvP-Seite so hin wie WAR, oder zumindest ähnlich.

Tja, dann wurde mir erklärt, NEEEIIIN, musst du ENDCONTENT, ja ab da ist PvP balanced, türlich. Sorry, war mir zu blöd weil zu langes GRINDEN before PVP. Verstehen? 
Und: Endcontent & balanced PvP ist auch nur Spekulation, das weiß noch keiner. Sehe aber gelassen dem sich abzeichnenden Drama entgegen.



Stancer schrieb:


> Du hast mit Aion abgeschlossen, dir gefällt es nicht, ok aber schliess dann auch wirklich mit Aion ab und unterlass deine Trollversuche und lass jedem selber sich ein Urteil bilden. Vor allem von Bereichen von denen du keinerlei Ahnung hast !



Ich habe meine Meinung kundgetan. Ob Dir das nun als Fanboy passt oder nicht ist mir Wumpe.

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, ein Spiel das auf Lvl 22 schon so bescheiden wird wie Aion hat im Endcontent auch nix auf der Pfanne. Das war immer schon so.

Wems Spass macht der solls zocken, trotzdem poste ich meine Meinung dazu.


Und die ist: Aion wird ein Nischengame wie AoC.


----------



## Klaus76 (7. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ja meinen Char hat´s bei Lvl 22 beerdigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dass man schon mit 25 in den Abyss kann die andere Fraktion klatschen hast du auf Level 22 ja noch nicht mitgekriegt.

hoffentlich sind nach dem freien Monat die Whiner wie du endlich alle weg, dann hat sich das Problem mit den Warteschleifen auch erledigt.


und nochwas zum eigentlichen Thema: wenn dir in Aion das Grinden zuviel ist, dann spiel mal LineageII, Silkroad oder Rappelz


----------



## Oceanus (7. Oktober 2009)

Nur weil man in anderen Spielen noch mehr grinden muss, rechtfertigt das, das stupide grinden in geringerem Maße in Aion?

Hallo wir sind im Jahr 2009 nicht mehr 1999, es herrschen andere Standards, und der Marktführer setzt diese, dort gibt es viele abwechslungsreiche Quests. 

Questen hat natürlich was mit verpacktem Grinden zu tun, jedoch gibt es da einen großen Unterschied. Man "grindet" eine Quest und bekommt dann eine Belohnung dafür in Form von Exp. die sich natürlich auch dementsprechend lohnen sollten im Verhältnis zur Gesamt Exp. des Levels. In Aion ist das kaum gegeben, was bringt mir eine 10k Exp Quest wenn ich verdammte 2 Mio Exp brauch?


----------



## ArminFRA (7. Oktober 2009)

Klaus76 schrieb:


> dass man schon mit 25 in den Abyss kann die andere Fraktion klatschen hast du auf Level 22 ja noch nicht mitgekriegt.



Doch, Abyss mit 25. Toll Klaus, ganz toll. Als Assel bist da Opfer. Was soll ich in PvP machen OHNE PvP-Fähigkeiten des Chars?



Klaus76 schrieb:


> hoffentlich sind nach dem freien Monat die Whiner wie du endlich alle weg, dann hat sich das Problem mit den Warteschleifen auch erledigt.



Warteschleifen wirds ab November nicht mehr geben.

Klaus, es kommt noch besser. Ich sehe ServerMERGES. Es kommt DER, weil einziger deutscher Server.

Auch dieser ganz ohne Warteschleife.

Kannst Du grinden bis die Schwarte knackt, Mobse ohne Ende.


----------



## Klaus76 (7. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> ... es herrschen andere Standards, und der Marktführer setzt diese ...



viele - auch ich - sind von dort weg, weil der Marktführer sich wie ein Fähnchen im Wind, alles immer leichter macht, weil die Roxxor-Kiddies ihren Instant-80-Button und Full-Epic-Im-Briefkasten haben wollen.

Ich hab lang das Leichterwerden des Spiels und den paralell dazu stattfindenden Verfall der Community miterlebt, und in Aion suchte ich etwas, was es einem nicht ganz so leicht macht.

Viele Spieler sehen in Aion leider ein WoW2, und suchen hier Dinge, die sie gewohnt sind. Ich hoffe, dass ncsoft dem Geheule nicht nachgibt, und Aion so belässt wie es ist.


----------



## Oceanus (7. Oktober 2009)

> viele - auch ich - sind von dort weg, weil der Marktführer sich wie ein Fähnchen im Wind, alles immer leichter macht, weil die Roxxor-Kiddies ihren Instant-80-Button und Full-Epic-Im-Briefkasten haben wollen.



Da muss ich dir auch absolut Recht geben, das ist auch der Punkt warum ich dieses Spiel nicht mehr spiele, trotzdem kann mich leider kein anderes MMO wirklich überzeugen, aber das liegt wohl an mir selbst.

Allerdings hat Timesink wie es in Aion betrieben wird für mich auch nichts mit "Skill" oder "Schwierigkeit" des Spiels zu tun. Der Endcontent zählt meiner Meinung nach, da muss es hart sein sich etwas zu erarbeiten aber nicht in der Levelphase, ewiges Leveln ist einfach langweilig und nervend (__Meine Meinung__)


----------



## Skargork (7. Oktober 2009)

Verstehe das ganze mimimi nicht ihr wollt alle sofort das max level, befasst euch bestimmt in der level phase null mit euren char so das dumme fragen komme wie, was macht mehr schaden xy oder doch eher yz. Hier wird nur gesprochen von, das game ist doof weil muss ja grinden und die quest sind eh assy. Will nur mal auf wow zurück kommen wovon ich denke das die meisten die hier schreiben von rüber gewechselt sind. Kennt ihr noch so schöne gebiete wie schlinge und nagrand oder neu scholzarbecken, da ist gegrinde pur. 

Was ich lesen musste das einer mit lvl 11 anfangen musste zu grinden kann ich nur sag schau mal nach blaue pfeile das ne quest o.O 

Zum schluss kann ich nur sagen die ersten 25 lvl die ich bis jetzt hinter mir hab, habe ich genau ein halbes level gegrindet und das auch nur weil ich star wars gucken intressanter fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mein quest log ist immo voll.

Also wenn ihr nicht mit dem spiel zufrieden seid und nur unruhe stiften wollt,  hört lieber auf und postet nicht weiter blödsinn sonst gibbet mit dem paddel.


----------



## Æzørt (7. Oktober 2009)

grinden ist in aion absolut unnöt mann muss es gar nicht machen (außer mann will es). ich wette mit euch das 99,9% der leute die übers grinden heulen folgende dinge falsch machen:

1. sie umgehen sämtliche gegner die nicht ausdrücklich im questlog erwähnt werden.
2. sie sammeln keine sachen.
3. sie üben keine berufe aus.


----------



## Zonkey (7. Oktober 2009)

Aion is ne ziemliche Mogelpackung, mal schaun wie schnell die Leute draufkommen... Ich wünsche natürlich jedem der sich gerne versch***ern lässt viel Spass mit dem suuuper pvpve Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. Naja grinden gehört halt zu nem Asiagrinder....was habt ihr den erwartet...


----------



## Klaus76 (8. Oktober 2009)

Zonkey schrieb:


> Aion is ne ziemliche Mogelpackung, mal schaun wie schnell die Leute draufkommen... Ich wünsche natürlich jedem der sich gerne versch***ern lässt viel Spass mit dem suuuper pvpve Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenns dir net passt, dann kündige dein abo und heul hier net blöd rum!

@Oceanus: 
Ja, Du hast Recht, dass das Endgame entscheidend ist, aber das kennen noch die allerwenigsten, weil es halt erst relased ist. Und Timesink ist nicht Skill, stimme ich auch vollkommen zu.

Was mich zu Beginn von Aion positiv überascht hat, ist, dass bei nem blöden 0815-Mob schon wesentlich mehr aufpassen muss als in WoW, denn dort konnte man nach den letzten Nerfs Autohit-Afk mit Brötchen und Zigarette in der Hand, nebenbei TV guckend simpel einen Char fix hochprügeln, das geht in Aion definitiv nicht.
Wenn man effektiv leveln möchte, und z.B. bei 3 Level höheren Mobs farmed, kanns leicht passieren, dass bei einem widerstanden Zauber ganz schnell eng wird, und man ständig auf der Hut sein muss.
ncsoft hat bereits 2 erfolgreiche Spiele auf den Markt gebracht, daher bin ich noch positiv eingestellt, aber wie das Endgame wird, da werden wir alle uns noch überaschen lassen müssen.

In diesem Sinne, gut Nacht

P.S.: und wer über Questlöcher klagt, der sollte mal seine Augen aufmachen!


----------



## kicks (8. Oktober 2009)

Klaus76 schrieb:


> P.S.: und wer über Questlöcher klagt, der sollte mal seine Augen aufmachen!




Und wer die nicht hat, ist kleiner als lvl30 und sollte nicht so viel über Dinge reden, die er gar nicht beurteilen kann.


----------



## ComPoti (8. Oktober 2009)

Zonkey schrieb:


> Aion is ne ziemliche Mogelpackung, mal schaun wie schnell die Leute draufkommen... Ich wünsche natürlich jedem der sich gerne versch***ern lässt



Komisch, gehts da nur mir so? Mir fällt auf Anhieb ein weiteres Spiel ein das mit jedem Patch frisch aufgewärmten Uralt-Content den Spielern als nagelneu und innovativ verkauft und dabei Flugdrachen in allen erdenklichen Farben verschenkt.... 

Fällt sonst keinem auf? Na dann hab ich mich wohl doch geirrt, bin halt auch nur ein Mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (8. Oktober 2009)

WoW-flüchtlinge sind wir doch alle! scheinbar ist ein großteil der ex-azerothianer so geil auf ein neues spiel, dass die offensichtlichen schwächen bei aion konsequent ignoriert werden. ich habe das gefühl dass das spielgefühl ein besseres wäre wenn man in 6 monaten nochmal einschalten würde. dann sind die ersten kinderkrankheiten behoben bzw. angepasst und man ist dann hoffentlich nicht mehr darauf angewiesen zum grinden anzuhalten, das erste elite-gebiet 17 x zu bereisen oder zwingend beide sammelskills + alle berufe hoch zu skillen (was hier ja öfter mal als tolle geheimwaffe gegen den grind genannt wird).


----------



## Roy1971 (8. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> WoW-flüchtlinge sind wir doch alle! scheinbar ist ein großteil der ex-azerothianer so geil auf ein neues spiel, dass die offensichtlichen schwächen bei aion konsequent ignoriert werden. ich habe das gefühl dass das spielgefühl ein besseres wäre wenn man in 6 monaten nochmal einschalten würde. dann sind die ersten kinderkrankheiten behoben bzw. angepasst und man ist dann hoffentlich nicht mehr darauf angewiesen zum grinden anzuhalten, das erste elite-gebiet 17 x zu bereisen oder zwingend beide sammelskills + alle berufe hoch zu skillen (was hier ja öfter mal als tolle geheimwaffe gegen den grind genannt wird).



Schwächen kann ich für mich persönlich jetzt nicht feststellen. Grafik schön, Client stabil, wenig Bug´s... so sieht ein guter Start aus. Aion macht spass und ich "grinde" halt gern. So hab ich zumindest keine Mangel an Quest´s, weil grinden mach ich mal so zwischendurch.... z.B. wenn ein Gebiet völlig überfarmt ist, so dass die Mob´s, die ich gerade für ne quest brauche, nicht da sind. Nagut, hau ich halt bis zu respawn was anderes um oder pflücke Blümchen (Sammel Lebenskraft).... und so greift das Questen ins Grinden und mir gehen die Quest´s nicht aus. 

Aber wer krampfhaft Fehler sucht, wird Fehler finden. Meiner Meinung nach hat NC-Soft saubere Arbeit geleistet. Und wems nicht gefällt, kann und sollte auch gehen, um denen, die Spass am Spiel haben, diesen nicht zu verderben.


----------



## Rygel (8. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Schwächen kann ich für mich persönlich jetzt nicht feststellen. Grafik schön, Client stabil, wenig Bug´s... so sieht ein guter Start aus. Aion macht spass und ich "grinde" halt gern. So hab ich zumindest keine Mangel an Quest´s, weil grinden mach ich mal so zwischendurch.... z.B. wenn ein Gebiet völlig überfarmt ist, so dass die Mob´s, die ich gerade für ne quest brauche, nicht da sind. Nagut, hau ich halt bis zu respawn was anderes um oder pflücke Blümchen (Sammel Lebenskraft).... und so greift das Questen ins Grinden und mir gehen die Quest´s nicht aus.



ich könnte die aufzählen die eh schon seit tagen hier durch alle foren geschrieben wurden, aber die kennt eh jeder. der client läuft bei einigen übringens nicht stabil. bei mir leider auch nicht. es gibt diese komischen discs in den hauptstädten und in den vielbepackten questpunkten. (gibts hier auch nen thread zu.) ein weiteres problem beschreibst du selbst: "wenn ein Gebiet völlig überfarmt ist, so dass die Mob´s, die ich gerade für ne quest brauche, nicht da sind...".



Roy1971 schrieb:


> Und wems nicht gefällt, kann und sollte auch gehen, um denen, die Spass am Spiel haben, diesen nicht zu verderben.


vergiss nicht: jeder spieler hat für dieses spiel plus probemonat, in dem wir uns noch befinden, um die 40,- bezahlt! auch wenn man damit natürlich nicht die garantie auf spielspaß erwirbt hat mMn jeder das recht sich zu beklagen wann und wo er/sie möchte.


----------



## AemJaY (8. Oktober 2009)

nein er hat das recht sich zu beklagen JA.
Aber dann bitte nicht alle 10 minuten wieder nen neuen scheiss thread öffnen mit immer der gleichen leier!
Nuzt die verdammte SUFU für etwas gibt es die ja auch.
Und spammt doch lieber das offizielle Forum als hier, weil hier bringt es genau gar nix!

Aber das werdet ihr alle leider so oder so nie begreiffen.
schade aber wahr.


So und ich geh nun wieder laag und störungsfrei Aion zocken. Peace!


----------



## Docmortem (9. Oktober 2009)

Das jedes MMORPG irgentwann in grinden ausartet ist eigentlich schon gesagt, die Sache ist meiner Meinung nach nur wie effektiv das Grinden ist und wie es verpackt wird. In Aion ist dies relativ gut gelungen, die Mobs geben viel EP und droppen doch auch mal ganz nette Dinge.

Spielt mal Ragnarok online (selbst 2 Jahre gespielt), da rockst du Stundenlang im gleichen "Dungeon" rum um in einer Stunde evtl. 0,2% des Levels zu schaffen (ich habs doch glatt zu einem Lord Knight lvl 98 geschafft für diejenigen denen es etwas sagt) zu dem sind da die Dropchancen frustrierend gering (gute Items 0,01%).

Was vergleiche zu WoW angeht... also ich kann mich noch sehr gut ans stundenlange Grollhufkillen erinnern (ich war sogar richtig gut, ich hatte ne richtige Grindroute um maximal Grollhufleder zu bekommen) ... ich war jung und brauchte das Geld. Gut hat sich geändert, jetzt hat man da mehr als genug Geld und aus welchem Grund... man kann Daylies grinden^^ wohoo ... wem die Koloseum Daylies noch Spaß machen bitte ein +.

Gut finde ich jedoch das die Questbelohnungen (Ep) jetzt doch verbessert werden, dies wird zu mindest die Notwendigkeit von Wiederholbaren Quests verringern.

MfG


----------



## Rygel (9. Oktober 2009)

man muss ja unterscheiden: grinde ich stundenlang leder um damit gold verdienen zu können oder zum skillen oder grindet man damit man aufsteigt und so neue Qs bekommen kann bzw. die im logbuch endlich orange und damit machbar werden. das erste finde ich freiwilig, das letzte macht man weil es nicht anders geht. ich finde ja die orangefarbenen schon nicht leicht. man braucht echt lange für so nen mob und bei zwei davon muss ich stiften gehen.

ist vielleicht orange das neue gelb, was quests angeht? klar, einige der orangefarbenen schafft man allein aber gerade in mobdichten gebieten (wie zb. die mienen) ist es absolut ätzend. ich flüchte mehr als dass ich voran komme.


----------



## Rygel (9. Oktober 2009)

so, endlich konnte ich mal was handfestes zum thema finden! nachdem ich gestern mit hängen, würgen und grinden 14 geworden bin dachte ich mir: "jetzt suchst du dir ne liste aus m WWW für alle Qs mit lvl 14 damit du auch ja keine vergisst!". das ergebnis ist erschreckend bis traurig: als elyos gibt es für lvl14 wahnsinnige 10 quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!! beweis: klick. blöderweise habe ich davon auch schon welche gemacht um überhaupt auf lvl14 zu kommen! für lvl15 sind es ganze 11 und für lvl16 acht stück (!!!).


----------



## Klaus76 (9. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> so, endlich konnte ich mal was handfestes zum thema finden! nachdem ich gestern mit hängen, würgen und grinden 14 geworden bin dachte ich mir: "jetzt suchst du dir ne liste aus m WWW für alle Qs mit lvl 14 damit du auch ja keine vergisst!". das ergebnis ist erschreckend bis traurig: als elyos gibt es für lvl14 wahnsinnige 10 quests
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aion ist definitiv das falsche Spiel für Dich, wenn Du Dich jetzt schon übers Grinden beschwerst.

geh lieber leichtere Kost zocken, wie WoW oder HKO

nein, das ist nicht sarkastisch gemeint, sonderen lediglich ein guter Rat.


----------



## Bader1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ein Spiel ist also leichter wenn man mehr Quests hat?
Coole Definition...


----------



## Mitsu (9. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Kann auch nur zustimmen. Ich erinner mich an die Daoc Levelzeit, TS wurde noch kaum genutzt, also hat man gechattet. Nach jedem Pull hiess es 2-3min warten für Mana/TP Reg und ich erinner mich nur positiv an diese Zeit und Daoc war damals Grinden pur.
> 
> Man hat über alles mögliche geredet und die Spieler wuchsen zusammen.
> 
> ...




Awww.. da hast du recht... Habe selbst 4 Jahre DAoC hinter mir und ich empfinde genauso =) es war einfach ein rieisiges miteinander, jeder kannte jeden und man konnte sich einen Namen machen=) Man hatte ich dort viele Bekannte.. DAoC war und ist! Immernoch eins der genialsten MMOs In meinen Augen. Ich vermisse irgendwie die alte Zeit =) Hachja=) und ich stimme auch den anderen zu.. alleine wird alles schnell langweilig.. aber wenn man zusammen was unternimmt ist sogar erbsen zählen lustig :3


----------



## Kyragan (9. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> so, endlich konnte ich mal was handfestes zum thema finden! nachdem ich gestern mit hängen, würgen und grinden 14 geworden bin dachte ich mir: "jetzt suchst du dir ne liste aus m WWW für alle Qs mit lvl 14 damit du auch ja keine vergisst!". das ergebnis ist erschreckend bis traurig: als elyos gibt es für lvl14 wahnsinnige 10 quests
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass das nur die Quests sind die mit Level14 FREIGESCHALTET werden? Is ja nicht so, dass manche Questreihe die man mit 14 macht schon seit Level12 verfügbar ist und einen teilweise bis Level16 begleiten würde...
Aber hauptsache mal die Panikkeule rausgeholt.


----------



## DiDibew (9. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass das nur die Quests sind die mit Level14 FREIGESCHALTET werden? Is ja nicht so, dass manche Questreihe die man mit 14 macht schon seit Level12 verfügbar ist und einen teilweise bis Level16 begleiten würde...
> Aber hauptsache mal die Panikkeule rausgeholt.




Das ist möglich. Aber dadurch kommen nicht 30 neue Quests dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mal ehrlich. Wenn einem Spiel der Inhalt fehlt und man durch hohe EP Werte beim Töten eines Monsters nur weiterkommt, dann ist das Spiel defenetiv ausbaufähig. Die nötige Kritik ist einfach verständlich! Wer dann kommt und sagt "Easymode, uuuh", der ist erstens mal eins Dummschwätzer, denn genau diese Personen, sind diejenigen, denen grinden nichts ausmacht.

Und ich gebe offen zu, ich habe zuvor HdRO, WAR, RoM, AoC etc. gespielt. Keines der Spiele war so vom Inhalt durchlöchert. Vielleicht gefällt es den Koreanern stumpf 3 Stunden auf die selbe Gruppe an Getier rum zuhauen. Das liegt wohl an der Kultur (siehe Chinafarmer)...
Momentan weiß ich ja noch nicht wie sich das Spiel entwickeln wird. Ich bin erst Level 21. Aber wird es noch weniger Quest Inhalt im oberen Bereich geben, höre ich lieber auf.

MfG


----------



## Highlike (9. Oktober 2009)

DiDibew schrieb:


> Das ist möglich. Aber dadurch kommen nicht 30 neue Quests dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was ist den der Unterschied zwischen stumpf Quests abarbeiten und stumpf Grinden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (9. Oktober 2009)

DiDibew schrieb:


> Vielleicht gefällt es den Koreanern stumpf 3 Stunden auf die selbe Gruppe an Getier rum zuhauen. Das liegt wohl an der Kultur (siehe Chinafarmer)...



Cool nach deiener Aussage bin ich Koreaner,...

Hab mir gerade mein Level 23 ergrindet, hörte nebenbei buffed-cast (die alten mit Heinrich <3)
und Chattete mit meiner Gilde und ich fühle mich gut unterhalten!


----------



## evalux (9. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> als elyos gibt es für lvl14 wahnsinnige 10 quests
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich brauch nicht mal 5 davon, um auf 15 zu kommen. Mag sein, dass ich auf den Weg zum Questmob ein bisschen rumgrinde, aber das müsst ich auch so machen, um überhaupt da hin zu kommen. Versteh also nicht ganz, warum Grinden hier als Problem dargestellt wird. 10 Quests sind 10 Quests. Prob is wenns keine Quests gibt, und ich meine wirklich keine, und man grinden muss. Oder wenn ich ganz doll in einem Gebiet 20 Quests annehmen kann und nach 3 Quests schon ne Stufe höher bin und wieedr Quests annehmen kann. So gings mir in WoW, wo ich viiiiele Quests angefangen und nicht beendet habe.


----------



## Maximolider (9. Oktober 2009)

hiho....
macht es euch doch einfach,ich beobachte das aion-forum ja schon etwas länger um zu schauen,wann ich einsteige,wenn ich einsteige,was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist,und das hat nichts mit dem grinden zu tun.
es gibt leute,die tun das einfach gerne und welche,die hassen es.da ist wohl jede meinung erlaubt.die alleinige frage ist doch,macht es spaß,egal,für was ich mich entscheide.solange die meisten ihren weg in aion finden ist doch alles in ordnung,jeder ist irgendwann über level 25 und kann ins abyss,das ist doch wohl das hauptziel,wenn ich richtig verstehe.sich gegenseitig zu beschimpfen bringt da wenig,von wegen"grinden ist für harz4","geh zurück zu wow" etc....
das blödeste argument in meinen augen ist die geschichte,das langes leveln,timesink,etc. irgendwas mit der qualität des spiels zu tun hat,das bevorteilt alleine die spieler,die sehr viel zeit haben und wie wir alle wissen,hat das nun rein garnichts mit skill oder coolnes zu tun,sondern einfach mit viel zeit.
diese art der disskussion ist wohl so alt wie mmos selbst und bringt rein garnichts,es verschreckt eher spieler die geld bringen,und das will keine softwarefirma.
die art der spieler hat sich einfach geändert,da kann man machen was man will und es wird sich auchnicht ändern,da wohl niemand ein reines "nischen-mmo" auf den markt bringen wird um einen möglichst kleinen teil der spieler zu bedienen. und seit wow ist es nunmal so, das sich zumindest hier in deutschland durchgesetzt hat,das zb. ausreichende quests dazu gehören,wenn man den aussagen der com glauben darf.
und das wiederum hat rein garnichts damit zu tun,das alle "cs-kiddies" sind,viele wollen einfach ein bisschen an die hand genommen werden um die welt zu erkunden und wenigstens eine kleine storyline haben,damit ein gewisses mmo-feeling aufkommt.
so geht es zumindest mir und einigen freunden,ich muss dazu sagen,das wir nie cs oder die ersten mmos gespielt haben,sondern eher im zartem alter von 14 mit "das schwarze auge",ein pen und paper,wenn das noch jemandem etwas sagt,angefangen haben,und das ist mtlerweile über 20 jahre her.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich wohl eigentlich sagen will:

habt spaß,genießt euer spiel auf eure weise und lasst die anderen leben,dann wird auch mit aion alles gut.

(natürlich sollte man die anderen nicht im abyss leben lassen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Healor (9. Oktober 2009)

Dazu kann ich folgendes sagen:

Bin jetzt auf Level 21. Also noch nicht wirklich weit... ich weiss nicht wie es später mal wird mit den Quests. Die Quest EP werden ja, wie bereits angekündigt angehoben. Das dürfte dann also passen.

Es gibt ja diese wiederholbaren Quests (0/100). Zur Zeit mache ich immer, wenn ich Online gehe 2x diese Geisterjagd Quest in Verteron. 2x die Quest machen bringt ca 150k EP, ca 15k Kinah von grauen und weissen Items, Mats die man so auf dem Weg findet, Äther den man auf dem kurzen Flug zum Questgeber noch fix abbauen kann, haufenweise Veredelungssteine, ab und zu ein grünes Item und natürlich das Zufallsitem das man für 2 bzw 4 Münzen erhält. Die Items die man gegen die Münzen tauschen kann bringen mir im AH immer zwischen 10k und 50k Kinah.

Ich sehe das nicht als grinden an sondern eher als meine "Tagesquests". Es geht schnell und es wirft einiges ab...

Es gibt sicher noch viel viel mehr solcher 0/100er Quests. Werde schon schaun das ich ab und an eine auf 100 bringe da ich auch ziemlich gespannt bin was dann passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (10. Oktober 2009)

Da fällt mir grad noch ein:


-> Wieso Grinden nicht schlecht ist...

...weils auch für die doofen was zu tun gibt!


Das doch mal schön von NCSoft. 

Bleibt halt keiner zurück.


----------



## Æzørt (10. Oktober 2009)

es mag vielleicht auf den ersten bllick so erscheinen das man wenig quests hat aber fast jede quest hat folge quests. außerdem sind quets nichts anderes als grinden in eienr hüpschen verpackung.

aion normal------>grinden
aion CE---------->Quest (gibt halt noch nen bischen extra aber es ist das selbe spiel)


----------



## Psymaty (10. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Da fällt mir grad noch ein:
> 
> 
> -> Wieso Grinden nicht schlecht ist...
> ...



Wenn ich das Lese frage ich mich wirklich wer da doof ist. Du bist halt der Typ der sich für alles zu schade ist. Mobs klopfen um Geld und Ausrüstung zu bekommen ist doch voll kacke für dich du willst ja in drei tagen auf 50 sein aber das ist dir zu anstrengend also rennst du schnell auf Bank und bettelst darum dein bereits hoch überzogenes Konto nochmals und um paar hunderter zu überziehen, mit der Kohle gehts gleich mal  zum Powerlevel Service für Level 50 und zum Goldseller für die beste Ausrüstung die du dann zum Schwachsinn preis in AH kaufst. 

Weist du junge du bezeichnest hier Leute als doof die du nicht kennst weil sie gern Grinden und sich nicht dafür zu schade sind sich für ihre Charaktere sprichwörtlich den Arsch aufzureißen. Grinden ist vielleicht keine Intelligente Arbeit aber durchaus Sinnvoll und Lukrativ. 

Du solltest halt zu WoW gehen oder wenn du schon spielst dabei bleiben hab das Game selbst nie gespielt aber schon des öfteren gehört das man dort alles in Arsch geschoben bekommt.


----------



## ArminFRA (10. Oktober 2009)

Bist Du nicht der Ösi der mit seiner Sippe Akkord-Grindet und stolz drauf ist endlich eine Herausforderung gefunden zu haben?

Ich gönne es Dir, jeder soll nach seinem Horizont glücklich werden. Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung.


Grinden ist was für doofe.


Und damit meinte ich gar nicht Dich direkt, auch wenn Dein Post vermuten lässt das Du Dich angesprochen fühltest.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde grinden oder farmen in Spielen fast grundsätzlich langweilig. 

Allerdings stellt sich auch die Frage, was bei Quests denn so anders ist.

Töte 50 soundso ---> Nicht wirklich unterschiedlich zum Grinden
Töte x bis y droppt ---> Kein Unterschied
Töte x bis du 50 Augen gesammelt hast --> Kein Unterschied
Laufe von x nach y ---> noch langweiliger
Sammele 30 x --> Einfach nur suchen, Gegenstand aufheben
Benutze x auf 30 Mobs --> Auch nicht besonders, weniger XP falls man Mobs nicht töten soll


Damit dürfte ich einen Großteil der allgemeinen PVE-Quests aufgezählt haben. Der Unterschied zum Grinden ist eigentlich minimal. Man muss etwas mehr laufen, und bekommt zwischendurch XP für das Abschließen der Quests. Die Quests dienen eigentlich "nur" dazu, dass man gezwungen wird, verschiedene Mobs zu töten, und dass man etwas von der Spielwelt sieht. 
Letztendlich ist es eigentlich Wurscht, ob ich 50 Orks töte, weil "sie ein Dorf angegriffen, alle getötet und die Babys gefressen haben", und ich am Ende dafür 5000 XP und ein schönes Schwert bekomme, oder ob ich 50 Orks töte, weil sie mir einfach XP und Gegenstände geben.

Natürlich bevorzuge ich eine schöne Geschichte und möchte eine bestimmte Motivation für das Handeln meines Charakters haben, nüchtern betrachtet sind viele Quests (egal in welchem Spiel) einfach nur pure Augenwischerei, die über den eigentlich stupiden Hintergrund des Mobtötens hinweg täuschen sollen. Wobei es allerdings immer wieder nette Ausnahmen gibt (beispielsweise die Sprengzwerge bei WOW, Kurier finden, bzw. falsche Dokumente unterjubeln bei WAR,etc.).


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (10. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Bist Du nicht der Ösi der mit seiner Sippe Akkord-Grindet und stolz drauf ist endlich eine Herausforderung gefunden zu haben?
> 
> Ich gönne es Dir, jeder soll nach seinem Horizont glücklich werden. Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung.
> 
> ...



Netter Flameversuch Richtung Aion, subtiler Push Richtung 3-Buchstabenspiel für die I-need-all-for-free-Fraktion.

Beiß Dir nicht auf Deinen Schnuller Du Superhirn...


----------



## Psymaty (10. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Bist Du nicht der Ösi der mit seiner Sippe Akkord-Grindet und stolz drauf ist endlich eine Herausforderung gefunden zu haben?
> 
> Ich gönne es Dir, jeder soll nach seinem Horizont glücklich werden. Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung.
> 
> ...



Im Akkord Grinden und stolz darauf eine Herausforderung gefunden zu haben?? Da merkt man das du dir den Thread gar nicht durchgelesen hast. Was für ne Sippe?? Wir sind zu dritt. Ösi?? Ich wohne derzeit leider in diesem Land ja und bin ich jetzt Untermensch?? Ich bin Niederländer aber das ist ja bestimmt deiner Meinung nach auch nicht besser. Und ob du mich direkt oder nicht direkt gemeint hast spielt keine Rolle für dich ist Grinden was doofe. Damit teilst du mir und anderen die gerne Grinden mit das wir doof sind. Ich weis nicht wie das in Deutschland ist aber jeder Ösi wie du sie nennst oder MENSCHEN aus anderen Ländern würden sich dadurch beleidigt fühlen. Nun gut halt du mich doof aber bitte sei mir nicht böse wenn ich dich dafür für total beschränkt halte weil du anscheinend noch immer nicht darauf gekommen bist wieso Grinden nicht schlecht ist.

1. Jeder von uns hat bestes Equip für unseren Levelbereich.

    Ist das doof??

2. Wenn wir was finden das keiner brauchen kann wird zum Billig Preis im AH verkauft und der Gewinn geteilt

    Du hast keine Freund also bringt dir dieser Punkt nichts. 

3. Jeder von uns hat knapp 2 Mio. Kinah (nur von verkauf was bei den Mobs abfällt und was im AH verkauft wird)

    Du kaufst es halt beim Goldseller.

4. Man kann sich während dem Grinden super unterhalten und Spaß haben.

    Punkt zwei

Ja wie auch immer ich wünsche dir was ich bin mir sicher wenn du ein wenig dein Hirn anstrengst denkst anders über Leute die ein Spiel spielen und nicht von Quests abhängig sind um erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## Healor (10. Oktober 2009)

Wenns nach dem ginge, wäre jedes MMO ein Grinder... so ziemlich alles ist Grind, ausser RP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (10. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie blicke ich das nicht...
es gibt ja subjektive meinungen über einen sachverhalt und eine logische korrekte meinung.

beispiel:
wenn ich das gefühl habe ich könnte im lotto gewinnen ist das subjektiv.
dem gegenüber steht die warheit, das man wohl nie im lotto gewinnen wird.

ob ich ein quest erfülle das mir eine tolle story erzählt und ich soll 20 mobs killen,
mag es ja subjektiv toll sein und einem das gefühl geben, das man nicht grindet.
aber de fakto grindet man genauso, als ob man nur die mobs killt ohne quests.

von daher ist jedes mmo letztendlich ein grind-spiel.

wenn wir jetzt mal als beispiel wow mit aion in diesem punkt vergleichen, ist der einzige unterschied
das in wow das killen der mobs jeder dödel bewältigt und in aion es etwas schwieriger ist.

nichts desto trotz ist es in beiden games ein grinden.


----------



## Skyler93 (10. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> irgendwie blicke ich das nicht...
> es gibt ja subjektive meinungen über einen sachverhalt und eine logische korrekte meinung.
> 
> beispiel:
> ...


job 100%ig recht^^
denk dir selber die Qs aus dann haste deine Qs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fantasie FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalikas (10. Oktober 2009)

ich finds irgendwie komisch das Leute sich übers grinden aufregen, bei wow grindet man auch viel:
 man grindet innis für Marken, man grindet Bosse für Items, man grindet die Goblins um Blutsegel auf Ehrfürchtig zu kriegen, man grindet Tiermobs, für Buffood oder Leder,man grindet irgendwas für Archievments, es ist alles grinden.

Fazit, alle Spiele die was mit leveln zu tun( Rpgs/in MMO) die sind immer so aufgebaut das man was sammeln muss um was zu kriegen.


----------



## Synti (10. Oktober 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ich finds irgendwie komisch das Leute sich übers grinden aufregen, bei wow grindet man auch viel:
> man grindet innis für Marken, man grindet Bosse für Items, man grindet die Goblins um Blutsegel auf Ehrfürchtig zu kriegen, man grindet Tiermobs, für Buffood oder Leder,man grindet irgendwas für Archievments, es ist alles grinden.
> 
> Fazit, alle Spiele die was mit leveln zu tun( Rpgs/in MMO) die sind immer so aufgebaut das man was sammeln muss um was zu kriegen.



absolut. ich glaube der große unterschied zu den "wow-veteranen" ist, das es für die meißten das erste online-mmo game war und
dieses "grinden" einem nicht so offensichtlich war. im laufe der zeit ist man auch immer tiefer in dem spiel involviert und ist "gefesselt"
von diesen mechanismen. da man in aion zwangsläufig noch nicht tief involviert sein kann (ist ja erst kurz auf dem markt)
wird den leuten erstmal dieses "grinden" wieder bewußt gemacht. damit haben einige sicherlich probleme. wenn man aber mal ehrlich zu sich selbst ist und
ewig wow gespielt hat, muß man eigentlich zum schluß kommen, das blizzard der master ist, wenn es ums "versteckte" grinden geht...


----------



## Stancer (10. Oktober 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Wenns nach dem ginge, wäre jedes MMO ein Grinder... so ziemlich alles ist Grind, ausser RP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So siehts auch aus ! Das Grundprinzip von einem MMORPG ist es halt den Spieler so lange wie möglich zu beschäftigen, am besten über Jahre. Eine derart immer weiterführende Story zu schreiben ist utopisch.
Man stelle sich mal ein Neverwinter Nights oder Baldurs Gate vor, wo du 2-3 Jahre spielen musst um es durch zu spielen. Wäre sicher genial aber ist absolut utopisch. Aber man will ja Geld verdienen und so beschäftigt man den Spieler mit Aufgaben, für die man lange braucht.
Hier mal ein paar :

1. Handwerk inlusive seltener Materialien
2. PvP Punkte um einen bestimmten PvP Rang zu erreichen
3. Items mit sehr geringer Dropchance
4. Fraktions/Rufpunkte um bestimmte neue Quests bei einer NPC Fraktion frei zu schalten
5. Items die man leveln muss

....usw.

Alles Formen der Zeitbeschäftigung und somit Grind.

Wer Grinden also schlecht findet spielt das falsche Genre.
*ironie on* Ich empfehle dann Diablo 2 zu spielen um da den Char in ein paar runden Cow-Level hoch zu pushen. Diablo 2 fanden ja alle so toll *ironie off*


----------



## ArminFRA (10. Oktober 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> sülz




Ist Psy-maty holländisch/österreicherisch für Psy-cho?

Ösi ist kein Schimpfwort. Ösi ist Ösi. Schluchtenscheisser wär eine Beleidigung. Trifft aber hier ned zu, bist ja nen Käskopp.


Du bist also ein zwangsweise in Österreich lebender Holländer der im Wohnwagen sitzend mit der Familie Aion grindet, das sind schwere Geschütze die Du hier auffährst. *hehe*


Aber belassen wir´s dabei. Jedem seine Meinung, meine kennste ja.


Zum Ausklang noch ein netter Tatsachenbericht was einem Holländer in Österreich alles so passieren kann:



*Sensationelle Entdeckung im Urlaub in Österreich*

Ein holländischer Blumenzüchter fährt mit seiner Familie in seinem Wohnwagen nach Österreich um dort eine Woche Urlaub auf dem Lande zu machen. Natürlich sind die Blumen aus Holland viel schöner als diejenigen, die auf Österreichs Wiesen und Auen wachsen. Aber eines Tages macht der Holländer bei einem Bauern eine sensationelle Entdeckung: Er sieht Kühe, die vorne Wasser trinken während der Bauer hinten Milch abzapft.

Der tüchtige holländische Geschäftsmann wittert das Geschäft seines Lebens, ist ja viel einfacher als Blumen zu züchten. Er kauft dem Bauern 5 Kühe ab, stopft sie in seinen Wohnwagen und nimmt sie mit nach Holland.

Kaum ist die Familie zurück in den Niederlanden holt der Blumenzüchter gleich seinen Geschäftskollegen um ihm die Wunderkuh vorzuführen. Sie bringen die Kuh an einen Bach und natürlich fängt die Kuh, die 800 km ohne Wasser in einem Wohnwagen hin und her geschüttelt wurde, sofort an zu trinken. Und natürlich lässt die Kuh nach 12 Stunden Fahrt auch sofort Milch melken. Das Wunder funktioniert also auch in Holland!

Doch plötzlich lässt die Kuh einen dicken, nicht enden wollenden Fladen fallen. Die Sauerei ist groß und der holländische Blumenzüchter ruft in Panik: "Stoppe die Kuh, die zieht Grund!"


*hihi*


----------



## ArminFRA (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja, is ja gut!

Noch einer:


*Frühstück im Hotel*

Ein Deutscher sitzt gerade beim Frühstück, mit Kaffee, Croissants, Butter und Marmelade, als sich ein Kaugummi kauender Holländer neben ihn setzt. Ohne aufgefordert zu werden, beginnt dieser eine Konversation:

"Esst ihr Deutschen eigentlich das ganze Brot?" Der Deutsche lässt sich nur widerwillig von seinem Frühstück ablenken und erwidert: "Ja, natürlich." Der Holländer macht eine Riesenblase mit seinem Kaugummi und meint: "Wir nicht. Bei uns in Holland essen wir nur das Innere des Brotes. Die Brotrinden werden in Containern gesammelt, aufbereitet, in Croissants geformt und nach Deutschland verkauft."

Der Deutsche hört nur schweigend zu. Der Niederländer lächelt verschmitzt und fragt: "Esst Ihr auch Marmelade zum Brot?"

Der Deutsche erwidert leicht genervt: "Ja, natürlich." Während der Holländer seinen Kaugummi zwischen den Zähnen zerkaut, meint er: "Wir nicht. Bei uns in den Niederlanden essen wir nur frisches Obst zum Frühstück. Die Schalen, Samen und Überreste werden in Containern gesammelt, aufbereitet, zu Marmelade verarbeitet und nach Deutschland verkauft."

Nun ist es an dem Deutschen, eine Frage zu stellen: "Habt Ihr auch Sex in Holland?" Der Holländer lacht und sagt: "Ja, natürlich haben wir Sex." Der Deutsche lehnt sich über den Tisch und fragt: "Und was macht Ihr mit den Kondomen, wenn Ihr sie gebraucht habt?" "Die werfen wir weg", meint der Holländer.

Jetzt fängt der Deutsche an zu lächeln: "Wir nicht. In Deutschland werden alle Kondome in Containern gesammelt, aufbereitet, geschmolzen, zu Kaugummi verarbeitet und nach Holland verkauft."

*hrhrhr*


----------



## Stancer (10. Oktober 2009)

Hey ich bin gerade in Holland beruflich für 3 Monate.

Holland ist eigentlich ganz schön, nur eins ist scheisse...... es gibt zu viele Holländer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hey ich bin gerade in Holland beruflich für 3 Monate.
> 
> Holland ist eigentlich ganz schön, nur eins ist scheisse...... es gibt zu viele Holländer
> 
> ...


du bist doch bestimtm einer aus der englischen familie die gegen ihren reiseveranstalter geklagt hat(und auch gewonnen!) weil zu viele deutsche im hotel waren xD
ich selbst spiel wehrdienstbedingt zurzeit grad nichts im mmo bereich , aber interessier mich schon für aion. mich wundert es aber gerade das viele sagen das sie grinden toll finden und das auch total super in aion ist, aber hieß es nicht im vorfeld das aion nicht asiatypisch ein grindgame wird?
ich gönn jedem seine meinung zum grinden aber für mich ist das bloße mob hauen ohne am ende von einem npc ein "haste fein gemacht, hier ein keks" zu bekommen einfach zu motivationslos. sicher sind viele quests in z.b. wow auch nur schick verpackter grind, aber mit der abgabe einer quest hab ich ein ziel sowie ein fest eingeplante belohnung die das grinden für mich attraktiv machen.


----------



## Stancer (10. Oktober 2009)

Hehe, nee Holländer sind eigentlich recht cool. Das war halt nur son Spruch den wir den Holländern immer reindrücken aber die machen das genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann sagen : "Man mag sich, weil man sich hasst" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich genieße meine Zeit hier. Einziger Wehmutstropfen ist wirklich, das Leben in Holland extrem teuer ist. Fängt bei Mietpreisen an (1500€ für ne etwa 50m² Wohnung) und hört bei den Lebensmittelpreisen auf.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Einziger Wehmutstropfen ist wirklich, das Leben in Holland extrem teuer ist. Fängt bei Mietpreisen an (1500€ für ne etwa 50m² Wohnung) und hört bei den Lebensmittelpreisen auf.


ist doch aber verständlich wenn in backwaren ständig teure"extragewüze" beigemengt werden^^
btw: so schluss mit ot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RDE (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja jetzt kommt sowieso ne Überarbeitung der Quest-EP. Da wurde als Beispiel eine Quest bei lvl 41 genannt die (genaue Zahlen hab ich nimmer im Kopf) etwa 60k EP gibt und in Zukunft 980k EP geben wird. Immerhin.


----------



## Dini (11. Oktober 2009)

So Leute, ich wollte eingentlich nur die letzten Beiträge löschen und den Thread offen lassen.
Nachdem ich mir aber nun auch die Beiträge davor angesehen habe, mache ich hier zu da es eindeutig an einer Disskusion zum Thema vorbei geht.


----------

